# Here's my low light 125g



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't know if the image posted.


----------



## HSA1255 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow. Incredible tank!


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Agreed, love the layout and the idea of a low light tank. I'm going to have to go that route one day. Great job!


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

Been messing around with live plants in one of my old 55s so I figured I would go all out on this one.


----------

